# Just riding around in Germany - pix



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Germany is a good place to ride. No doubt. Show your best pictures of Germany here. Bike related, typical scenery etc. Think: Where do you ride?

If you need a place to hide  As typical of Germany as signposts on every corner.









Ruins from the 12th century.









Harz at it's best.









A rock called "Camel"









Thekenberge near Halberstadt.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

some of mine

Viewing the Saarschleife



At Brüderfelsen, Rodalben



Singletrack @ Rodalben



Near Mettlach, Germany


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Hehe..fotospamming

winter Tagebau *Leipzig*, sometimes a good place to ride:









- somewhere in there: 









*Garmisch* is a great place (foto by r0ckZ):












I like *Zittau*:









... 

and a very old one from Leipzig, when my long gone *Ventana *was still new:


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Great pics !

Your long gone Ventana looks great.....


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Weihermuhle, just southeast of K-town today...


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

cxfahrer said:


>


AMAZING PIC... truly magazine cover material here! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Just above Kaiserslautern University…


----------



## golong (Sep 29, 2008)

cxfahrer said:


> Hehe..fotospamming
> 
> *Garmisch* is a great place (foto by r0ckZ):


(Assuming I have cut and paste your message correctly) PLEASE PLEASE tell me more about this place!!!! Im looking for a mtb trip this year and that picture is crazy!

Please?!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Rodalben F-Trail this past weekend...


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

golong said:


> (Assuming I have cut and paste your message correctly) PLEASE PLEASE tell me more about this place!!!! Im looking for a mtb trip this year and that picture is crazy!
> 
> Please?!


 47°26'12.16"N 11° 2'49.74"E

the way out at the bottom is a bit difficult, as the little tunnels are not allowed for bikers...there are many wonderful trails around Garmisch (Schafkopf, Stepbergalm, Fricken) , but there are really a lot of hikers who HATE mountainbikers.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Rode Weihermuhle again this weekend...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Blankenburg; Harz; Germany

















resurrection, hihi


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Zittau in spring (fotos by will67):


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Did some great trails again near Garmisch-Partenkirchen last weekend, many hikers though:










fotos by r0ckZ:





































Pictures are Notkar and Herzogstand.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

A couple of pics from last Sunday near Lenggries, I was riding alone..so no riding pics, sorry...





And the reward at the top of the climb....unfortunately the soup could not wait for the picture 


https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/47798466


----------



## stoot (Sep 10, 2010)

Best topic so far.
Amazing views and pictures!

It reminds me Switzerland, one of the best places to ride.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

went to Garmisch-Partenkirchen about 3 years ago, and really liked the trails (hiking - no bike that year  )

Also in Salzburg I saw good tracks... but without bike it's difficult to evaluate!

NICE PHOTOS!


----------



## Eike (Jun 3, 2007)

Two more pics of the palatinate forest to keep this topic alive. Taken at the eastern edge near Neustadt.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, Eike!

A view from the Preußische Saalsteine ( 51.719571,11.103305 ) to the North East.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Today: Harz Mountains. I wanted to ride the Bodetal from Thale to Treseburg, which is a very challenging trail since the rock usually is wet and slippy. 
Unfortunately the trail is closed due to weather inflicted damage. (I would not advise to ride it in the summer anyways, since MTB is not allowed there and when there are lots of hikers...) But in autumn and winter you will be alone there and nobody asks questions.


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dianenslust Trail in the Schweinfurt area...


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Zschopau river near Kriebstein castle, an epic ride (5hrs+) yesterday:


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Today near K-town:


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Zschopau Valley last sunday

From A)










to B) (Following directly after 2 mtrs.)










Fotos by Renn.Schnecke


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Blankenburg; Harz; Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there many (GOOD) Mtb trails near Blankenburg?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

I think so - yes.

The Blankenburg area does not just have sand conditions like shown above but forest and rocks as well. It's great around there! I don't have too many pix, though. Check out the "Großvaterfelsen", trails around "Michaelstein" and "Regenstein". There's plenty to explore.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> I think so - yes.
> 
> The Blankenburg area does not just have sand conditions like shown above but forest and rocks as well. It's great around there! I don't have too many pix, though. Check out the "Großvaterfelsen", trails around "Michaelstein" and "Regenstein". There's plenty to explore.


Cool, do you have a place I can go to check out the trails online? Or at least an orientation of whats no offer here?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Whoa, I never bothered to look to the internet for trails in my home area. So this gets tricky.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31900.html

This one is right next to my latest picture above:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.30560.html

if you google around make sure not to look for "Bad Blankenburg" but just "Blankenburg".


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Jep. Looks like you had fun! Just above the Waldkater, I guess?! 
Only 14km from where I live.

This refers to cxfahrer's post which I saw before I posted this, but actually now follows my post. Computers rock!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

.....


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Thale/Harz

@poohbear: No, not above Waldkater, this is the way down from the Tierpark into the Bodetal.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Bad Suderode, Harz Mountains.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

A few from the last weeks.


----------



## gocyclic249 (Apr 13, 2011)

Awsome ride pics. I just moved to Germany I'm near Hohenfels. Do you know were to MTB trail maps? I have the some Radweg Karte for the roads but am looking for some single track.


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Pictures are beautiful, especially those from Garmisch. Keep up the good work


----------

